# Recommend a filter for 260l



## Kattis (27 Mar 2019)

I’ve been reading about filters and totally confused. I’ve been running Fluval 304 in my 260l deep Osaka tank for 9ish years and although never had water quality issues I think the flow isn’t quite enough with heavily planted tank. I’m considering upgrade partly due to low flow and partly because it starts to be difficult to find spares quickly if something breaks. However I’m totally overwhelmed by choice and current trend that seems to be to put absolutely humongous beast filter meant for 1000l+ or even couple of them to jam jar sized tank. Somehow seems like a total overkill but obviously I want something adequate and durable. What am I after?


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2019)

Ideally, for a high-energy injected tank, a filter that can turnover 10x the tank capacity per hour. So for a 100 litre tank you need a filter that can turn over 1000 l/hr. I think it started out as a somewhat arbitrary rule of thumb but it has since been adopted as a proven standard for growing aquatic plants.

For larger tanks, around 120cm +, folk usually have 2 filters running, or 1 filter and a powerhead or surface skimmer. Outlets usually positioned to create a gyre type flow. A lot of folk like 2 filters because it means they can keep the tank as free of excess equipment as possible and not worry about a reduction in flow; no powerheads in the tank, and inline or built-in heaters, CO2 atomizers or reactors etc in the cabinet out of sight.

The idea of high flow is to ensure there aren't any dead spots, and that all plants get bathed in a homogeneous solution of CO2 and fertz, to maximise plant growth and minimise algal growth. In a low-energy tank, no CO2 or LC, about 5x tank capacity turnover per hr is usually fine, or even less depending on bioload and plant biomass density etc, since lighting is usually less intense and plant growth slower and in turn the demand for fertz, and CO2 lower.


----------



## Kattis (27 Mar 2019)

Ok, thanks, so something like Fluval fx4 would be just enough giving an option to upgrade to high energy set up someday if I get overcome with that urge. Fluval 406 would do with my current system with slight upgrade to what I currently have. Probably then worth spending a bit more as there’s surprisingly small price difference considering that you get nearly double oumph with fx4


----------



## mort (27 Mar 2019)

I would also consider that sometimes claimed flow isn't as much as you will get. If you consider head height and a bit of dirt, it can be significantly reduced which is where a small powerhead might suit your situation better. If you are buying a new one anyway then no need to worry but if you already have enough filtration, or are just lacking a little flow, then it might be something to think of.
I myself have had an eheim pro 2 running 24/7 for 16 yesrs and only ever needed to change the rubber seal a couple of years ago. So old filters can be a lot more reliable than some built today.


----------



## obsessed (27 Mar 2019)

get 2 smaller canister filter's of the same type..10 x turnover for each 1.. then your can clean 1 a month and if 1 breaks or malfunctions you still have turnover in the tank.. the companys never works out lph with media in.. as a plus your flow will be great.. or sump


----------



## Kattis (27 Mar 2019)

That is a fair point and it’s probably easier to control flow patterns around hard scape with couple of power heads near the bottom of the tank than with hugely powerful filter. I have angelfish and I’m not sure how impressed they would be living in a whirlpool


----------



## Kattis (27 Mar 2019)

obsessed said:


> get 2 smaller canister filter's of the same type..10 x turnover for each 1.. then your can clean 1 a month and if 1 breaks or malfunctions you still have turnover in the tank.. the companys never works out lph with media in.. as a plus your flow will be great.. or sump



I have the tank in my living room and I’m a bit limited on space so sump or multiple externals are probably out of the equation. I would also grudge needing to buy two filters to ensure one is working when I’ve managed long time with pretty basic one. Surely they can’t be that bad nowadays that you need two?


----------



## obsessed (27 Mar 2019)

you don't need 2 it's what is being suggested..flow etc.. hard to believe you only had 1 problem with said canister filter you were lucky. 2 small filters would be the size of fx4.. get another 306.. why begrudge etheir way your going to fork out..


----------



## Kattis (27 Mar 2019)

Ah you mean just get another smaller one and run them both? One of my concerns is that it’s getting tricky to get parts for 304 as they are not compatible with newer models. Last time I broke a bit couple of years back my lfs couldn’t source a bit for it. I guess I’ve been lucky with it not having any major issues over the years but I don’t think it’s immortal so rather look for a replacement in peace than in major panic when it finally dies. Realistically I’ll get new bigger filter for this tank and then get small tank “because I already have a filter and more tanks is always better”


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Mar 2019)

mort said:


> I would also consider that sometimes claimed flow isn't as much as you will get. If you consider head height and a bit of dirt, it can be significantly reduced





obsessed said:


> the companys never works out lph with media in.. as a plus your flow will be great.. or sump


Those are two more reasons for the 10x flow rule. It's all factored in to a degree


----------



## Millns84 (27 Mar 2019)

If you like the Fluval then they've just launched the new 07 series.

In terms of parts availability, Eheim and Aqua One are still selling parts for canisters that they stopped making years ago so might be worth considering?


----------



## dw1305 (28 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





Millns84 said:


> In terms of parts availability, Eheim and Aqua One are still selling parts for canisters that they stopped making years ago


That is the deal maker for me, I've got plenty of filters that are 99% OK, but you can't get replacement parts for the broken 1%. 

If you just get Eheim filters the spares are always available (at a price).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kattis (28 Mar 2019)

That is an excellent point. One thing I’ve liked about Fluval 304 that parts have been readily available and straight forward to replace


----------



## ian_m (28 Mar 2019)

Kattis said:


> Probably then worth spending a bit more as there’s surprisingly small price difference considering that you get nearly double oumph with fx4


The FX4 (and FX6) are wonderfully powerful filters @ 1700l/hr for FX4 and would be adequate turn over for your 260l tank along with say powerhead.

The x10 rule applies to manufacturers "on the box" values for tank capacity and filter flow rate takes into account the fact that actual tank volume will be slightly unknown (water not to top and substrate volume and volume of filter) and filter flow rate for real world dirty filter may be 1/2.

 However issues with the FX4 are:
- It is massive, will it fit in your cabinet.
- Its hoses are "non standard" 25 mm flexi tubing which makes attaching 16/22mm standard spray bars, CO2 injectors a plumbing exercise.

See what Zeus had to do get his FX6 plumbed into his monster tank.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/olympus-is-calling-red-mist-feeddha.43046/#post-461575

You therefore may want to consider two filters with "standard" pipe sizes eg JBL e1502 is 1400l/hr and 16/22mm piping.

This is how you plumb in two filters and CO2 injection.


----------



## Kattis (28 Mar 2019)

Thanks I haven’t got as far yet as considering size differences. I have JBL CristalProfi e902 in my 125l high tech tank and that seems fine although I haven’t have it long enough to have much of an opinion about it. Even that is bigger than 304 and I’d imagine beast flow filters are beast in size as well. Probably need to do some measurements to see what can I even fit into the cabinet. I don’t currently have co2 system in the tank but who knows where this madness takes me within next decade. Compatibility issues are big minus to fx4


----------



## Millns84 (28 Mar 2019)

The new Aquael Ultramax 2000 might be an option - 2000lph, 16/22 pipes and only 24w power consumption.


----------



## Kattis (17 Apr 2019)

After lots of indecisiveness I ordered Aquael Ultramax 2000. Two smaller filters would have been my preference if my old filter wasn’t in its last legs. The prefilter really sold it to me but I didn’t dare to buy it cheaply from abroad in case there’s any issues with it. Fingers crossed it’ll be durable!


----------

